# I'm so tired and sore



## hellofromtexas (Feb 16, 2014)

I'm so tired from physically therapy. I have 4-5 herniated disc in my neck and low back and the physical therapy been a bit rough. I'm just so tired and sore. I'm on Veterans Affairs (VA) disability because the injury is military service connected. Fiances are a bit tight but manageable .

I also got the new hens this week. The hens are nice. They are fairly low maintenance and easy. I have a couple new hen issues but they aren't too hard to fix. My husband helps a lot with them. Especially with bending and lifting.

I just found out I'm going to have a nephew in 6 months. I'm kinda bummed about the nephew because I'm only going to see him on facebook and have a long distance relationship (Future nephew is going to live in Maine)

I have a couple sewing projects on my hands. Some for future nephew and some for a cousin. I have a lot of fun sewing.

I'm just so tired from life. My situation will get better but the pain is kinda sucks right now.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Sorry your feeling down. Sometimes we go through down times. Mostly when we rely on others to help us and we are stubborn! That's me! I hate when I have to rely on others help. Hope you feel better soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Ouch, that has to hurt! I'm glad you got the chickens. They're so entertaining and such a stress reliever. I can't run to the coop fast enough to see my girls when I get home from work. You will get better soon. Just have to give it some time to heal. Focus on those silly little girls running about and before you know it, you'll be feeling good as new again.


----------



## hellofromtexas (Feb 16, 2014)

7chicks said:


> Ouch, that has to hurt! I'm glad you got the chickens. They're so entertaining and such a stress reliever. I can't run to the coop fast enough to see my girls when I get home from work. You will get better soon. Just have to give it some time to heal. Focus on those silly little girls running about and before you know it, you'll be feeling good as new again.


Yea, they have been funny, especially when I throw worms in the chicken run


----------

